# Need some help with small pasture.



## Wburke2010 (May 25, 2017)

We have a small pasture behind the house, just under an acre that has always been Bermuda. When we bought the place our back was really bad and we have turned it all around. So it was time to work on the grass as we bought my son two mini horses for his birthday. The feed and hardware store we always go to told me to throw out haygrazer to get some good covereage on the pasture so I took the recondmendation without doing reasearch. Now I have been trying to kill the Sudan to replant the Bermuda. I sprayed the whole pasture with roundup and when the Sudan turned brown tilled it all under and broadcasted Bermuda. That was a couple of days ago. We got a very nice soaking rain last night and this morning which is good for the Bermuda but I have noticed that more Sudan is coming in now.

What can I spray or so to kill Sudan grass but not hurt the Bermuda that will be coming in.

Thank you.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I'm no expert but I doubt you will have much luck with seeding Bermuda, most have it sprigged.. what type of Bermuda seed did you plant ??


----------



## Wburke2010 (May 25, 2017)

This is just common Bermuda. Haven't found anyone close to me that will sprig coastal on one acre or smaller pastures. We feed hay to the mini horses, they do like the common Bermuda though. Just can't have them on Sudan from what I have found out. Learning as I go here and should have done more research myself instead of taking the feed stores word.


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

You can still use round-up...you just have to be careful when applying it. Couple of ideas for application...

you can buy a hand wick and wipe the round-up onto the Sudan leaves..

..or you could spot spray - to prevent overspray onto your Bermuda, you could find a small plastic funnel, split it from top to bottom with a utility knife or shear, then slide the sprayer hose through the split in funnel...be sure to have wide part of funnel pointing down...it will create a shroud that will contain the spray to the diameter of the funnel.

There is one other option...perform at your own risk...put on a couple of latex surgical gloves, then put on a cotton glove...mix up a little bit of roundup in a bucket, dip your gloved hand in the bucket, let the roundup soak into your glove, wring it as best you can, then wipe the Sudan leaves with the wet glove....it works, doubt OSHA would approve of it. Try not to drip on your Bermuda.


----------

